# Jstar 700kg Total



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I know these aint powerlifting lifts so please dont waffle on , they gym lifts.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Was watchin a couple of ur vids today dude. Very well done !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

some strength there chap! good job! :thumbup1:


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Niiiiccccceeeee


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

noice


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Was watchin a couple of ur vids today dude. Very well done !





paul81 said:


> some strength there chap! good job! :thumbup1:





Inapsine said:


> Niiiiccccceeeee





rippedgreg said:


> noice


Thanks guys


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

well done mate very impressive


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome lifts mate..


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

how much do u weigh mate...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

broch316 said:


> how much do u weigh mate...


91 kg


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

alright dont waffle on, lol that made me laugh - good lifts mate, v strong


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

jesus im 101kg and nowhere near your dead or squat thats really impressive ...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

joshnow said:


> great lifting what are aims so far comp wise, I assume under 90's esm has caught your eye.


am doing a raw powerlifting comp in 2 week under 90kg then , not to sure after that as will be bulking , if can still get to under 90kg just by losing water then yes would prob do something like that, if not would wait till end of year and if am 100kg would do under 105.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I know these aint powerlifting lifts so please dont waffle on , they gym lifts.


Lol, you have some good strength that's for sure.

Waffle or not - your squats will need some very generous refs to be classed as anywhere near in though. You need to work on your squat depth if you plan to go that heavy in a couple of weeks time


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent mate. You know the more you post these videos, the more i fcuking hate you ! lol!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Yeah, here is some waffling. I predict these as green light lifts:
> 
> 225 Squat (might get a bit more than this...but it has to be very controlled, and I didn't see much control at 240 or 250..they make you sit there for a bit with the weight crushing down on you...)
> 
> ...


I train with a full real 2 sec pause they aint gona make me wait that long , and am not gona have to walk the bar out thats why am of ballance and then I have to get foot placement , and that guy looks good, think I will do better than what you think , will use this to motivate me


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

That wasnt raw though was it , he had bar on chest for quarter of a second in bench lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> You should post up a video of a bench with a pause, and with your ass not moving up off the bench! I predict 165kg, which raw @ 93kg, is fooking awesome. But even that little tiny lift of the ass off the bench, tiny, you had on both lifts can get you red lighted. But don't take my word for it
> 
> I think you're first comp will be a real eye opener, unless you have a really good coach at the moment. But power to you if you think you can swagger in and bang up 700kg. You should wear a T-Shirt with the JStar logo on it! Probably get you up to a 710 total!!
> 
> Haha, you kow I'm just jealous you strong cnut.


not got any more videos as only recorded last sets, will do some next week. my ass def dont come up on 180kg, am doing under 90kg 2, I dont think I will get 700kg unless all my lifts go up by 10kg plus, then maybe would have a chance, am thinking 650-670 would be very pleased with 670. funny you should say about t-shirt cos having my gym logo put on my singlet so my get name 2 in gold lol got a tracksuit with my name in gold all over it lol.

oh yes no one trains me, if I do ok at this will look at getting some proper training.

another prediction is I fcuk it all up and dont get a score lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I predict you're gonna blow their socks off...but yes, just tip the weight back, because if you total 650-670 @ under 90kg raw, you're gonna attract some attention on the pl'ing circuit thats for sure...and then after a year or so with top notch coaching you could easily move to the international level, and another few years, be winning at that level...would be nice if we had a British lifter who could beat the pants off the Ukraines and the Americans...


not sure on plans after this , as main goal is still bodybuilding so gona be bulking , wanted to try a strongman comp 2 but when am bigger so would fit in under 105kg better, then was gona go back to bodybuilding at end of 2013. If am good at pl though I would prob do both.


----------



## gasscack (Nov 18, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> not sure on plans after this , as main goal is still bodybuilding so gona be bulking , wanted to try a strongman comp 2 but when am bigger so would fit in under 105kg better, then was gona go back to bodybuilding at end of 2013. If am good at pl though I would prob do both.


which federation will you be lifting in?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gasscack said:


> which federation will you be lifting in?


BPC mate


----------



## gasscack (Nov 18, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> BPC mate


You are not to far behind there top 90kg guys


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gasscack said:


> You are not to far behind there top 90kg guys


I just looked at there RAW British records and there is none in under 90kg and some was shocking 220kg squat for 110kg class


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

new deadlift 10kg up from video last week


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

well I got a 660kg total from first comp with a few fcuk ups so am pleased and got plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Good lifting.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well done fella


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> is there a results page?


yes but not been updated for like a year lol



Empire Boy said:


> good job, do they p1ss test at the BPC


no


----------

